# Gabriela Montero



## Albert7

Totally awesome lady who jams away with the classics.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/gabriela-montero/id107897985
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabriela_Montero


----------



## Musicophile

I'm a big fan since I saw her live in Zurich some years ago. She's much better live than on her CDs. The fact that she can improvise on whatever melody really sets her apart. And then she really has the latin charm to get the audience to actually propose melodies by singing them. Not many artists would pull that off:


----------



## clavichorder

Yeah, she's completely phenomenal.


----------



## Albert7

Grabbing some of her albums off Apple Music this week.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

It's great that Martha Argerich persuaded her to perform her improvisations in public.

One great virtuosic pianist mentoring and nurturing another one!


----------



## Albert7

Here is one of her doodles:






And Harry Potter gets punkt:


----------



## Albert7

This is just masterful guys!


----------



## Albert7

Chopping up some Chopin for us like a sous chef:


----------

